# Butt fusing gas lines



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Where can you get good used equipment and where can you get training on fusing gas lines?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I got mine through my supply house. They just have a sign up sheet and when class gets a handful of guys a rep comes out, it's like $25.00


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Type in McElroy on eBay there's some stuff that always pops up

They also have training classes

I went to one years ago somewhere here in l.a


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Go here 
http://www.mcelroy.com/fusion/locate.action
and type in your state
I'm sure one of your distributors gives instruction, and it may be free.

As far as used equipment goes, I'd stick with McElroy. IMHO, their product is superior to Central.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I think they charge now but I got mine free. I forget the company , but check with any supplier I sighned up at ferguson. also ferguson used to rent the equiptment. So a few calls should get you on track. sorry no help on purchasing


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Ebay for used like was said. If you are doing small 2" and under then you will probably pick up the Mcelroy 2C heat plate with heat adapters (insert set) for the size pipe you are doing, then a outside scraper that doubles as a depth gage you turn in your hand, and some vice grip looking hand clamps to hold the pipe together. Heat times are pretty quick compared to larger sewer pipe 7-15 seconds. Real easy to do main thing is to get to know what a good weld looks like compared to a bad and your set. If you do a lot of pipes you can get pipe scrapers that are powered by a cordless drill to speed up lots of connections.For me it's easier nowdays to find electrofusion fittings than it is for socket weld fittings and the cost for the electrofusion fittings and machine are much higher, electrofusion needs no skill just swipe the fittings barcode and the machine sets the heat, the time needed for the weld and the correct cool time needed.


----------

